# Our walk on the canal



## vicki.burns (Apr 13, 2011)

And a video of Lincoln in the water


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Oi, his far too young to be drinking  lol 
I like the way lincoln is just a mad blur of action, bless.

Still loving his looks !!! In your sig he looks like a spaniel pup.. but in the older pics of him, you can really see the lurcher part and I think it is just fab


----------



## vicki.burns (Apr 13, 2011)

sailor said:


> Oi, his far too young to be drinking  lol
> I like the way lincoln is just a mad blur of action, bless.
> 
> Still loving his looks !!! In your sig he looks like a spaniel pup.. but in the older pics of him, you can really see the lurcher part and I think it is just fab


We do need a new camera! That is on my list for payday along with a new bed and more camping stuff!

He made me laugh cos he just jumped up and put his paws on the table, so human-like! But agreed, very much a spaniel pup that just never bulked out, Springer colours, springer webbed feet, but pretty much a lurcher now!


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2011)

Wow he's really grown! Great pictures, he looks like a very happy little boy


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

He has really grown, looking gorgeous!


----------



## vicki.burns (Apr 13, 2011)

Thank you, thank you


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Nice pics  He is gorgeous


----------

